# PCB damage



## chongmagic (Nov 18, 2019)

I have this piece of solder mask missing on a PCB I recieved today.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				




Will it cause any issues?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 18, 2019)

You will have to jumper the traces if it has cut any of them. I’d also put some liquid electrical tape over that sucker after cleaning it up a bit. I’m sure you’ll get a replacement though, unless you want to just hack it haha


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 18, 2019)

This is my second Duo Phase with some damage, I think I will try my luck with it.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 18, 2019)

That sucks! Did they get damaged in transit?


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 18, 2019)

Has to be since a big board and all.


----------



## Robert (Nov 18, 2019)

That's a little more serious than some solder mask missing, although it does appear to be in the ground plane....

That's a big board to take chances with....    Sending you a PM.


----------



## Betty Wont (Nov 19, 2019)

I recently did a batch of 5 duo phase and 2 of the boards had the same issue. One of them I found no continuity issues, and the other had no continuity on one of the led switch traces. I hacked that one and it works fine.


----------



## Robert (Nov 21, 2019)

Torgoslayer said:


> I recently did a batch of 5 duo phase and 2 of the boards had the same issue.



That's no good.  I'll check the bin today and make sure none of them have this issue.

Shoot me a PM if you want replacements.


----------



## Dali (Nov 21, 2019)

My Duo-Phase PCB sent October 12 is ok.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 23, 2019)

Mine was perfect, received 9/18.


----------

